# Blackfin Burgers



## Mikvi (Mar 11, 2008)

Here's the recipe for burgers made from Blackfin Tuna:

1lb tuna
1 Tbls Worcestershire Sauce
1 egg
2 Tbls dried onions 
2oz breadcrumbs
1 capful of liquid smoke
1Tspn salt

Suggested seasoning: Black pepper, Garlic, Hot pepper.

Put the tuna through a grinder and add all the other ingredients. mix well and form into patties. Cook in a skillet or on a grill for a few minutes a side.

Next time I will use fresh onion. If using dried onion, add about 2oz of water. These freeze really well. We just made 20lbs of these.


----------



## tank banger (Oct 2, 2012)

Sounds awesome!!! Pics!Pics!Pics!


----------



## TeaSea (Sep 28, 2013)

Need to try that. Used to buy something very similar at Fresh Market and they were very tasty but I'll bet yours are better


----------



## sealark (Sep 27, 2007)

Sounds good like smoked fish cakes


----------



## kanaka (Oct 3, 2007)

Sounds awesome. Try this salsa to go on top of the burger. Recipe was a 2000 Build a Better Burger Grand Prize winner, lotsa extra BS in the burger compared to yours tho.

Hawaiian Tuna Burgers with Maui Wowee Salsa

Ingredients
Maui Wowee Salsa
2 cups chopped Maui onion (or other sweet onion)
1/2 cup minced green onions
1/4 cup pickled ginger, chopped
1/4 cup cilantro, chopped
2 tablespoons Asian sesame oil
1 1/2 tablespoons soy sauce
1 tablespoon freshly squeezed lime juice

Patties
2 pounds boneless, skinless yellowfin tuna, finely chopped
1/2 cup panko (Japanese bread crumbs)
1 egg, lightly beaten
1/4 cup Dijon mustard
2 tablespoons minced garlic
2 tablespoons honey
1 1/2 tablespoons Asian sesame oil
2 teaspoons kosher salt
1/2 teaspoon freshly ground black pepper
1/4 teaspoon ground cayenne
Vegetable oil, for brushing on the grill rack

6 sesame buns, split
1/2 cup bottled teriyaki sauce

Directions

Prepare a medium-hot fire in a charcoal grill with a cover, or preheat a gas 
grill to medium-high.

To make the salsa, combine all of the ingredients in a bowl and mix well. Set 
aside to allow the flavors to blend.

To make the patties, combine the tuna, panko, egg, mustard, garlic, honey, 
sesame oil, salt, pepper, and cayenne in a large bowl. Handling the tuna as 
little as possible to avoid compacting it, mix well. Divide the mixture into 6 
equal portions and form the portions into patties to fit the buns.

When the grill is ready, brush the grill rack with vegetable oil. Place the 
patties on the rack, cover, and cook, turning once, just until opaque 
throughout, about 4 minutes on each side. During the last few minutes of 
cooking, place the buns, cut side down, on the outer edges of the rack to toast 
lightly.

To assemble the burgers, brush the cut sides of the buns with the teriyaki 
sauce. On each roll bottom, place a patty and an equal portion of the salsa. Add 
the bun tops and serve.
Makes 6 burgers
2000 Grand Prize
Jamie Miller, Maple Grove, MinnesotaMedia | Contact Us | Rules | Privacy Policy 
| Disclaimer | © 2006 Trinchero Family Estates


----------



## Fish-n-Fur (Apr 2, 2009)

makin' me HUNGRY!!


----------



## Ocean Master (May 20, 2008)

I just had the Tuna Burgers that he brought me. They are now my favorite food..!!

These things are great..!! No fish taste at all and just the right amount of "kick"..!


----------

